# ISO Chocolate cookie Crumbs



## pcheftina (Nov 11, 2008)

I have several recipes that call for "chocolate cookie crumbs" or chocolate wafers.  I have searched my local grocery and the only things I find are:  Oreos, Chocolate Graham Crakers and Nabisco's 100 calorie packs of chocolate wafer thins.  The crumbs called for in my recipes are for bar cookie or cheesecake crusts.

Which should I be using.  Does anyone have any ideas on where to get the chocolate wafer cookies?


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 11, 2008)

You can use chocolate graham crumbs but here in Canada we can buy Oreo cookie crumbs both in the bulk and cookie sections.  They are just the crumbs, not the cream centers and I use them for crusts, bars, etc. all the time.


----------



## pcheftina (Nov 11, 2008)

Laurie, lucky that you can find just the cookie parts....that's what I'm searching for........


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 11, 2008)

They are actually crumbs, though we also get chocolate wafers in a tube that I will put through the food processor if I can't find the crumbs.  Look in your bulk foods section with the baking supplies.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 11, 2008)

These are what you want but these come in a case if you look harder in the store you can usually find them how ever you can also make your own. NABISCO FAMOUS CHOC WAFERS 6 CT.: Amazon.com: Grocery


----------



## AuntieV (Nov 12, 2008)

I usually find them stuffed away on the very top shelf. The ones I buy are packaged in a tray type box with the waffers standing on edge. You might try asking at the customer service desk or call ahead to find out if they can be ordered ahead.

Also if you have a Walmart supper store, they usually have a display in the isle that devides the grocery section from the other part of the store. During the holidays they use this for a section of all baking goodies. I find lots of things there that they do not normally stock. 

Good Luck!


----------

